# Bad Customer Service at ECS????



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Does anyone have any feedback on ECS? I work at a shop, and ordered 2 sets of rotors from them based on the good reviews of their products I have been reading here. It was critical for us to get them by Friday of last week in order to get the car back to the customer, and their rep assured me they could have them to us in NY by Friday....but if not, he would call to let us know. I gave them all the shop info, and my cell number just to be sure they would be able to get me. Sure enough, no call....and no rotors!! I called on Monday and they were like "Oh yeah, they just are back in stock this morning, we'll try to ship them out today or tommorow???" WTF, what kind of customer service is that? Not only did they not do what they say, but from the sound of that second call I get the impression they wouldn't have been thinking of shipping them if I hadn't called back. Now, it is a week after the promised date, and still no product. I thought as a sponsor on here they would be great to do business with, but I have to say at this point I am highly disappointed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
On top of everything, they would not offer my shop the standard discount (even though we have already bought from them....) unless we did a $1,500 order. We are a small shop like they are, and don't often order $1,500 in rotors, so we even went as far as to still place our order and agree to pay retail on them....I am not sure if we could have been more accommodating, but they certainly could have been. Has anyone had a good experience with these guys?

Sean


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

I bought a set of OEM rotors from them. Bought them online and received them in a resonable amount of time. No issues to speak of.


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (MikeBlaze)*

ive never had a bad experience. sucks that you did.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (JamieK18T)*

Hey Sean,
Never had a bad experience at all. I ordered rotors, pads, etc and everything came within a reasonable time with no hassels
Sorry to hear man


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

That's not cool. Does ECS care to respond?


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (hawc)*

Tom is who i usually look for and I can only say good things about him. but it really sucks to get bad customer service when you're expecting more.
then again, there's always two sides to a story...let's wait and see before jumping into any judgements


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (doN_R6)*

I have only bought from them once so far (wheel spacers), but plan to get my flywheel/clutch and brakes from them. I don't know who I talked to when I ordered, but I placed my order around 2pm on a Thursday, and my spacers were at my house the same Saturday (I'm just outside Philly). I didn't ask for special shipping or anything, so I was surprised when they showed up so quickly.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (pumpkin02)*

Well, just as an update, the rotors came in today, a week late.....and to top it off, they are slotted Brembo's, but *the slots don't even go to the edge of the rotor???*







I am not sure who they have machining them, but overall I am under impressed with their service, and now their parts. Needless to say the customer has waited long enough, so we are ending up selling them to him for what we paid since he has waited patiently and they are really not what they should be. When ordering for the shop, I am used to higher levels of service then a regular consumer, and it seems I got treated worse then all of you, who are the average consumer. Over all, a truly bad experience, start to finish.










Sean


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

Well, I've had nothing but excellent results from my dealings with ECS tuning. They seem to be reputable enough to help you out if you are willing to let them. I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience and as a consumer it is your right to express your dissatisfaction and also to take your business elsewhere.
However, there is something you need to consider: the fact that the rotors are not slotted all the way to the edge IS A GOOD THING. If they were, they would be structurally compromised and would most likely warp or crack if ever exposed to high temps and track conditions.  
Just FYI.



_Modified by Crash6 at 2:57 PM 5-26-2003_


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_Well, just as an update, the rotors came in today, a week late.....and to top it off, they are slotted Brembo's, but *the slots don't even go to the edge of the rotor???*









Slots that run off the edge of the rotor are a really big stress raiser and are very likely to cause cracking at the edge of the rotor where the slots are. The better designed slotted rotors won't have slots that go off the edge. Here, the ECS slot design is actually pretty good. It could be a little better, but it's not as bad as a lot of other "poseur rotors" I've seen. I still like the ATE power disc design better because it leaves the ends of the slot open so that if you neeed slots for gas venting, the gasses have an escape route. The ECS design might have the slot completely covered by the pad in some positions. That's not really good for gas venting.
Of course, with proper pad selection, slots are totally unnecessary on our brake rotors. You don't need gas venting if you keep the pads within their designed operating temperature range and good pads will not fade due to gassing out in any kind of street driving. The main thing that slotted rotors do in that case is wear the pads quicker.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_ You obviously have no idea what your talking about in this respect. The fact that the rotors are not slotted all the way to the edge IS A GOOD THING. 

Actually, *you* should do a little more research on the subject. When you have slots that do not go all the way to the edge, the pad covers the slots completely.....so if the slots are completely covered, _where exactly are all those hot gases being vented to?_ This would make having slotted rotors completely pointless. Thanks for your comments, but just remember, not everyone knows it all....









Sean


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

Sorry, I'll be more specific next time. Of course the slots have to be large/long enough to have an outlet for the gas and dust. I made the mistake of asuming this point was understood. However, my point still stands that slots running completely to/off the edge of the rotor can compromise its integrity. 
I have no experience with ECS slotted rotors and I did not realize that the pads would completely cover the slots. If that is the case, then you are correct. It is a poor design and the slots need to be made larger in order to vent properly.


----------



## Buckeye(OH) (Jun 3, 2002)

I got my parts from ECS rather quickly. However when I looked at the invoice, they ended up charging me a good $45 more than the salesperson had said I would be charged on the phone. 
Otherwise, the products have been acceptable. I have front and rear rotors from them.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: (Buckeye(OH))*

Sorry Jeff, from your tone I assumed you had seen their work. I do see what you mean about losing structual integrity when slotting all the way across, but in this case they made them so short as to not really be beneficial......
Sean


----------



## kewl20v (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

I ordered from ecs and they sent me the wrong size rotors the first time. It was'nt a big deal as I did'nt need them right away. They corrected the problem a few weeks later and it was all good.


----------



## chengavw (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (kewl20v)*

I've been down to ECS a few times and always had good service. Its to bad you didnt, but every business has problems at some point.


----------



## MkIIMike (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (chengavw)*

I work in the industry, and Tom did not hesitate to work with me on my project car. Very smooth transaction and quick shipment. 2 thumbs up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I forgot to order rear brake lines tho


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (MkIIMike)*

yea no issues here, they immediately let me know about rotors being out of stock and asked if I wanted to continue, I agreed, and by chance they came in early and I recieved them sooner than expected.


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (VTGTI337)*

no issues here also. They are a very busy place and place a tone of orders every day. I cant say enought about them. Me and my shop are in contact with Tom and Brian at ECS almost every week, never had a problem yet. They really know there VW's and Audi"s BTW, I am located in Canada! thats too bad that you had a bad experience with them but then again we are only human! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (ddg60)*

I ordered some wheel spacers from them and received the wrong type, wasn't a big deal but could have been for someone else. (I am using aftermarket wheels.)
In my situation I would lose money if I sent the spacers back and since I could use either spacer it didn't present itself as a problem. (I did have to modify the grease-caps on my rear axle for the spacers to fit without interference.)
I did order the spacers through Tom, mistakes and misunderstandings do happen.. it's what they do afterwards that counts.


----------



## jessla (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

I have nothing but GOOD things to say about ECS. When I was in there for a pulley install....they repaired some damage another shop caused. I watched them weighting every flywheel they shipped because a customer had complained that he got one that was heavier than he ordered.
The shop is mostly family, Father, 2 sons, 2 daughters, cousins and friends.
They got my money when it was time for brakes.


----------



## Veegubble U (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_I bought a set of OEM rotors from them. Bought them online and received them in a resonable amount of time. No issues to speak of.

Same here. Email confirmation too. Very satisfied.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Veegubble U)*

Have only had good experiences with them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfInfection (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (JamieK18T)*

Ive bought a set of rear rotors and pads not too long ago...the service was actually very good...friendly and knowledgeable staff...got my order in quickly ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gjetta12 (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (GolfInfection)*

Just got some brakes for my friends scirocco. Master - F&R rotors and pads. Rear rotors came with seals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and one was already greased and had a bearing in it, taped up and ready to install.









Now that is service ! ke ke ke ~


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

Here's my experience that I have yet to resolve...
I won 2 auctions they (ECS Tuning) had on EBay. They were both for clutch cables for my 84 Quantums. I won one auction for $5.50 and one for $3.00. I got a shipping quote for both items and then paid via Paypal. A day or 2 later, Coleen Demrovsky emails me with a line saying that the one clutch cable had already been sold and that my money would be refunded. Sure enough I got $2.61 back via paypal (they charge a fee). I was not too upset at the los of the cable, but I felt that I had purchased the item and was entitled to that item, not a partial refund. The email I got did not ask me how they could rectify the situation, rather it TOLD me how they were going to deal with it. I emailed back, saying that I was not satisfied with the resolution they offered and requested to speak to a manager to work something out. I was very polite, really. What came next was a barrage of very nasty emails about the situation with a reply from me about the way a business should be run. It has been a while and I've had other things on my plate, but I plan on getting my clutch cable one way or the other. Technically, they committed fraud by accepting payment and not delivering. By the way, I refused the return of the funds through Paypal, so they still have my money. I'm sure the company has it's good points, but I would be happy never to deal with Coleen again. This is just my experience, maybe a fluke. I'd be happy to post the emails from Coleen if interested. (That's my vengeful side speaking)
ECS: are you listening?


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (84QuantumTDWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84QuantumTDWagon* »_
ECS: are you listening?









I don't think they are, and that perhaps is the worst thing you could say about a company......








Sean


----------



## frankwhite2000 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_
I don't think they are, and that perhaps is the worst thing you could say about a company......








Sean

Yeah really. It's been aout 10 days now since this thread was started and not a word from them. Also considering the fact that they sponsor this forum, I think they are choosing to ignore this thread rather than reply, which is just not right.


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (frankwhite2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankwhite2000* »_
Yeah really. It's been aout 10 days now since this thread was started and not a word from them. Also considering the fact that they sponsor this forum, I think they are choosing to ignore this thread rather than reply, which is just not right.

i have too agree. my one purchase (pads) went well, but one thing any good business does is communicate. in this case it sounds like a 10% discount would be in order, but at the very least ECS could respond for the good of the customer & this forum. 
BOWLING FOR COLUMBINE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (petesell)*

Hmm, maybe this thread will be misplaced somewhere never to be found again...


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Sc0)*

ive never used ecs and will prolly never do because i live in europe and shipping would be silly but seeing this thread would make me think long and hard about purchasing from them as so far they are selling parts twice and not being clear about wheather parts are in stock or not
i work in a garage and understand that sometimes a part should be in stock but for one reason or another it isnt but when somthing of this nature happens i phone the customer and explain the situation stating how long the delay will be and if the customer has paid a deposit and the mistake means that we quoted the wrong price, the garage pays the difference. if i had a customer who had placed an order and we had theese problems without being notified i would expect them to cancell their order.
IMHO speaking to a person, even over the phone, is harder than sending a message over the net which is in turn harder than placing an apology on a public message board but i think that ECS MUST! realise that if they carry on like this then they wont grow any more as for every new customer they gain they will loose an existing customer
and for my last point i feel very disapointed that such a coward is the sponcer of this forum (unfortunatly money talks) but een if i lived locally i would have no problem ordering else where





















*ECS GET IT SORTED*






















even an apology would make all the difference, think about that ecs


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (yokomomma)*

If I was ECS I would not be talking about this one issue in an open forum. The problem was between that company and is not every bodies biz to know. They have a VERY good rep and like any comapny things can go wrong. Not like they are like EIP. A one week delay is pretty minor. Give a good company a break.
Yes they should have called but oh well life moves on.


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (frankwhite2000)*

Its kind of strange they haven't posted since they sponser this forum. I might look elsewhere for new brakes.


----------



## YeloCorado (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (avw4me)*

I know a lot of shops that dont reply to messages about them. its bad to talk crap on the forum so I bet they stay quiet.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_
Actually, *you* should do a little more research on the subject. When you have slots that do not go all the way to the edge, the pad covers the slots completely.....so if the slots are completely covered, _where exactly are all those hot gases being vented to?_ This would make having slotted rotors completely pointless. Thanks for your comments, but just remember, not everyone knows it all....









Sean

Actually the rotors are spinning so the gasses will escape just fine as the pads are not covering the slots continuously...As for ecs, I have been dealing with them for over 10 years now and I can say that they are a very top-notch family-owned business, and just like any other business out there mistakes do happen...Just call and ask for Tom, and explain your situation and I am sure it will be handled accordingly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Most companies choose to handle problems _with_ their customers, not on a public forum, especially on the tex where a thread can go sour really fast and the facts can get twisted








I am not saying what happened here was at all cool in any way, it should never happen to anyone, just that there is probably a good explanationand that it can be worked out..i can point out several companies that I have dealt with in the past who screwed me, and did not _ever_ fix the problem








Good luck, hope this gets resolved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (nuugen)*

ive had nothing but excellent service from them. i have also referred several of my friends to them for service because they are fully into what they are doing and are less than an hour away from me. im sure that when you contact them they will explain the delay to the fullest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif definately strange that someone would get on the vortex and badmouth them before they have even talked to them about the mishap. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VegasVento (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Steev-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steev-1* »_ definately strange that someone would get on the vortex and badmouth them before they have even talked to them about the mishap. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i can say nothing except that i totally agree with steve, with their whole good reputation on the vortex here, why would some one person start bad mouthing them without personally talking with ecs and trying to get things worked out. it sounds like ECS may be at fault here but i definately think that someone may have jumped the gun on the criticism.
just my .02


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (black97jettagt)*

I surely hope you weren't calling *me* out on jumping the gun. I tried several emails with the rep from ECS (Coleen), and all I got was a nasty attitude when I was trying to be reasonable. This was over the course of several days, so I'm not attributing it to "a bad day". I paid for an item and that item was not delivered. It was sold to someone else and I was not offered a replacement, rather I was chastised for pointing out the fact that I was right in the situation. When I asked to have a manager speak with me, I was not given that option. I was happy to wait for a replacement to be ordered and shipped out to me, seeing as it was their mistake, not mine. How in the world could that be considered unfair criticism? And as for a public forum, I was turned away in a private forum, so what is the correct protocol? Just because they have done good business with others does that make it OK for them to deal with me so poorly? I'm not a big business and I probably won't have much need for ECS in the future anyway, but does that make me a second-rate customer? I just expect a certain level of professionalism from a company that claims to be so customer service oriented. I'd love to hear what ECS has to say about this. I do plan on rectifying the situation with them, one way or another. I would be very happy to just have them send me the item I paid for. That would be the end of it and I would never deal with them again. But it seems that I will have to pursue other methods. 
Here's the dialogue, by the way...
Email #1: 
Hello Peter!

There is a slight problem. It seems as though item # 2405408099 I don't have.
I may have sold that one before or something. So I can put $3.00 back into
your paypal account. I am very sorry about this, but I will ship out item #
2405403140. Sorry about any inconvenience this may cause you. Thanks
for bidding and have a good weekend!

Coleen
Shipping Manager
ECS TUNING
My Response:
Sorry to be a pain in your butt Coleen, but I have to
ask for a different method of resolution here. I run
a business myself and if I handled it the way your
company is trying to handle this situation, I would
not be running a business for long. I won the auction
for that clutch cable. It was a very good deal and
that is why I bid. If your company sold me an item
that you sold to someone else, then I expect your
company to replace my item with an equal item. I have
already paid your company and the payment was
accepted. The amount that ended up back in my papyal
account was actually $2.61 after the fees associated
with receiving payment that way. Not to mention the
fact that if your company sold the clutch cable
already, it probably got more than the $3.00 I had
paid, so the situation is already tainted in my mind. 
Please have a customer service rep from your company
cantact me via email as there's a good possibility you
had nothing to do with this situation and I really
don't want to make you deal with it. I'm not a hard
guy to get along with and I'm not angry, I just feel
I'm right in this situation. 
Thanks.

Email #2:
Hello Peter!

First of all this is really old stock I am selling here. I don't have
another one in stock. It was a honest mistake and if you are
complaining about the thirty-nine cents then I will send you
another $3.00 to your paypal account and that way you
will even be making some money. Let me know if you want
the $3.00 into your paypal account. I can send it back
into your paypal account if you reply back to this.

Coleen
ECS TUNING 
My response:
Here's my point: You advertised an item for sale. I
purchased that item and paid for it. I then received
an email saying that YOU made a mistake and that I was
just plain out of luck. If you made the mistake, why
do I have to pay for it? You didn't email me and
apologise and ask what you could do to solve the
problem, but you TOLD me how the situation would be
handled and wrote me off. And now you send me a nasty
email and accuse me of complaining. Well you're damn
right I'm complaining now. I sent a polite email and
was treated like a piece of dirt. What your company
did was actually false advertising, if you want to get
technical about it. You advertised and sold an item
which you did not produce and then expected me to just
go along with it. If there had been a simple apology
and an offer of fixing the sitaution, I would have
been happy to oblige. So you can send me another
clutch cable for one of my VW Quantums. And I will
follow this up as far as I have to. Believe me that
this will be best handled by sending the cable, and I
don't care if you'll have to order another one, it was
YOUR mistake. If you have a problem with this, have
the owner or manager of the company contact me.
Email #3:
Hello Peter!

Here's the thing. I didn't have the cable when I put it on E-bay.
I thought I did, but I didn't. I sold it before I put it on E-bay
to a customer. So actually when you were the high bidder I 
didn't have the cable. I didn't even have the cable when I put
it on E-bay. I thought I had two, but obviously I didn't. So what
I am trying to say is that when you won the auction I didn't sell
the product you won to another customer. I don't know if this would
make things any better, but I hope so. 

Coleen
ECS TUNING
My response:
Sorry, but this still does not fix the problem. I
paid for a cable you did not deliver, so it is still
up to you to live up to your end of the bargain. If
you still have a problem with this, please let me
speak to someone else, or I'll be glad to call your
800 number and reach someone that way.
Thanks.
Added response (Iwas a little miffed):
P.S.- Does this look familiar to you?
Your European car demands Euro-Car's dedication to
unequivocal service & total satisfaction!


Email#4:
Then call us if you still have a problem!!
Coleen


----------



## MkIIMike (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

84QuantumTDWagon: You seem like a real tiger through the keyboard. Have you called them yet to ----- about your .39c? For some reason I doubt it. Honestly, crap happens, and this is an example. You are not proving any point by breaking their balls about a $3.00 cable. It was a mistake, and it appears to be an honest one. I think they handled the situation just fine. Do you think they have cases of those cables? No, so it would be hard to send you an equal cable. Obscure car, obscure parts...you know the drill.
By posting the above dialogue, you really did not help sway us. I think you should lighten up. The Paypal deal is also an honest mistake, many people do not realize that you get charged that fee. I do a lot of online transactions, and typically when people Paypal me and come up a few pennies short....I leave it at that.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (MkIIMike)*

So I guess as long as the amount of money is small enough and the model of the car is obscure enough, then it's OK to not fulfill a transaction? So what is the cut-off for unimportant customer? $10...$50? I don't care about the fact that it's only a small amount of money. That's not my point here. The point is: An item was advertised. That item's price was agreed upon and payment was sent and accepted. Then the item was not delivered through no fault of the buyer. That's pretty simple, huh? If I had ordered a cadmium plated rear disk brake conversion kit, I'm pretty sure things would have gone differently. Here's the proper solution:
"We accidently sold you a cable that we don't have here, so we have ordered another cable for you and will have it sent out ASAP. We hope this is satisfactory to you. Please call us toll free if you need anything. Thank you and please keep us in mind for your next VW performance purchase." Now, wasn't that easy? And they still make these cables and they cost about $25 new (retail), so having one ordered is nowhere near a hardship. Just tack one onto the next order. So why wouldn't they just do that? Am I in the minority in running a business that does business the right way?


----------



## Buckeye(OH) (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

Whats the problem. If you go to a store to purchase something that is sold out, they give you a rain check. I think that Peter is 100% right in this situation. ECS needs to give him a rain check (read: send him a cable). Furthermore, bad service at ECS is NOT an isolated event.

Adrian


----------



## MkIIMike (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

You never called, never accepted their resolution and had an incredible opportunity to almost double your $. Try that in the stock market, real estate market, or good ol savings account! Afterall, its not about the $ right?








If they had a lone OEM Magnesium Porsche wheel from the 70s listed on eBAY, you won the auction for $13.26 and when they went to ship it.....they realized it was bent woud you expect them to go source one for a few hundred dollars to make you happy? Or would you accept it as a mistake, take your $ back and move on?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (YeloCorado)*

Well I called once and they didnt know my exact answer ( a girl answered the phone, not that it matters, but just mentioning) but I have spoke with Paul online and he has been very helpful, so I have no complaints. I think he is the cheapest for the TT Upgrade so once my brakes wear out I will be getting the kit from him... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VegasVento (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

you claim that you dont want 6.00 dollars in return for your 3.00 spent. read this again 
_Quote, originally posted by *84QuantumTDWagon* »_You didn't email me and
apologise and ask what you could do to solve the
problem, but you TOLD me how the situation would be
handled and wrote me off

there appears to be NO easy way of solving this problem in your eyes, they offered to more than return your money back and you deny it.
you obviousely dont understand the idea of a part being out of stock and costing way more than your measly 3.00. I am sorry buddy, but i think that it was overly nice of ECS to offer you 6.00 back when you only paid 3, you arent loseing out at all, you havent lost any money in fact you have made a profit from complaining







and i guess if thats how you run your buisness then thanks for warning us to steer clear of you. ECS, if your out there, you get a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in my book for how you handled this.


_Modified by black97jettagt at 12:38 PM 6-16-2003_


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

84QuantumTDWagon:
Until I got to your post of 06/15, 10:15PM, I was in your court. Now, I am not so sure. While ECS did make a mistake, my thought is that you are not being reasonable. They have offered to (more than) fully refund your purchase price. The item could have been sold between the time that someone inventoried it for the E-bay deal and the time that it went up on E-bay. Defecation occurs: get past it. 
You are right, it is not about the amount of money involved. They are not trying to keep your money. They made a mistake and have offered to compensate you for their error. They admitted their error, providing a full explanation, when they could have made up some story about how, upon inspection prior to shipping, the part was damaged.
No, I have never purchased from them and owe them no allegiance whatsoever. IMHO, it sounds like a decent business made a mistake & has offered to more than correct it. How much more than a 200% refund does it take to atone for the error? One parting thought: remember how demanding you are being of ECS the next time that you make an honest mistake and are seeking to rectify the situation and forgiveness.
This is just my opinion; I could be wrong...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (aaonms)*

werd


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Maverik869)*

I just had my 2nd experience purcasing from ECS (see my previous post in this thread, 6th one down on page 1 for my 1st).
I called around 1pm my time (same as their time). It took a couple tries on the 1-800 number to get through as it was busy. I get through and a girl answers. I tell her I want to order some stuff. She tells me to hold on, and about a minute later a guy answers. I tell him I want a 1.8T L/W flywheel and clutch package, he says cool, asks for my info, and tells me it will ship out same day. I ask to be put on the backorder list for the MK4 control arm bushing set, and he says no problem, I won't be billed until they ship out.
Well, the clutch showed up from UPS today, barely 48 hours after I ordered it. I was shocked again, cause I didn't ask for special shipping or anything, but I'm not complaining.
Thanks ECS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (pumpkin02)*

These guys happen to be about 5 miles down the road from me. I had a 95' Passat VR6 for about 6 years before this GTI. The car was blowing through wheel bearings every 6 months, so I figured that I'd take it to a "specialty" shop to have them take a look. Well, I ended up having them fix it and order me a few others parts. I found the bill to be rather expensive for the parts and labor involved (as compared to having it replaced before), but figured that if this would finally fix it, then so be it. As I'm getting ready to leave I notice that my antenna was missing. Someone had stolen it while it was at the shop. The guy yelled back at one of the shop guys to go grab the antenna off his car and put it on mine. I just found this to be kinda shady. In any case, yet another 6 months later, the bearing was blown again. I wouldn't say I had a great experience or a bad one with them. But I haven't taken either of my cars back to them since.


----------



## Kevbelz (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (YeloCorado)*

Was all set to buy my brakes from ECS, till I read this thread.








So Impex got my money. I hope i did the right thing.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Kevbelz)*

I hope you are not talking about me when you say I didn't call them and just ran to Vortex......I spoke with them numerous times and then got the run around. And I hate to tell you all, but I was calling from my shop and shops usually get much better service then an individual....so if my shop got such bad treatment, then I can only imagine how bad the average customer could get tossed around. 

To top it off, are any of you employees of ECS? Do you have a wire tap on my phone? If the answer is *no* to both, then you have no idea what happened, and should not be offering any other comment then if your own personal dealings with them have been good or bad....and that applies to any one else's bad experience with ECS. They are adults I am sure, and can speak for themselves, especially since they are supposed to be sponsors of this forum.......

Sean


----------



## Kevbelz (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

As an avid eBay-er, it seems to me they listed the same item twice.
You are entitled to leave bad feedback for them on ebay. Then they are entitled to respond to your feedback, and leave bad feedback for you. 
I can tell you that Bad feedback sucks for sellers on ebay. I won't usually buy anything from someone with any negative feedback.
I would leave the neg feedback, and move on.


----------



## AWW1.8T (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Kevbelz)*

I just ordered ATE power slots and mintex pads all the way around.... i couldnt be happier with there service!!!!
Thanks ECSTUNING http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

ECS is leaps ahead of most shops when it comes to taking care of the customer.
There was a mixup, that's all. It's not indicative of anything except business sometimes make (gasp!) a mistake.
Good ones rectify it to the _BEST_ of their abilities under the circumstances. Your $3 part doesn't exist. Stop trying to wring one from them.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Jman5000)*

Listen...for the last time...The part they sold me is still made in volume. I can go down the street and buy one for $30. They could add one to their next order and probably pay less than $10 for it. That would have been the correct way to fix the situation. Why not just order one? They screwed up. No problem, just fix it and be done with it. The part exists and is easily obtainable. The only reason I can see for them not replacing it is for their convenience. What other reason? So they normally don't stock them anymore, so what? And let's see one of you people who is so quick to discredit my argument win an auction on Ebay for something you need and then have it not delivered after you already paid for it. Let's hear some profound speeches about the fact that everyone makes mistakes and people should just learn to live with it and it wasn't a big deal because it's just a low-dollar item.
If you bought a car from a friend for $1 and it was stolen, would you tell the police it was no big deal because you only paid a dollar for it? Come on, people. I'm trying to have a business live up to their end of the deal. I did everything right and paid them as soon as they quoted me the shipping. By the way, how did they quote me the combined shipping for the cables if they didn't have them there to box up and weigh? I followed the rules and they tried to get out of it.
Again...the product was advertised, and sold. Payment was made. That means the item is shipped out. If there's a problem, it's on the business to fix it. And we're NOT talking about an irreplaceable item. They can order one anytime they want. You think they don't order other clutch cables all the time? Cofle makes them still. I'm sure many other manufacturers do also. Jeez. What happened to the great way Americans used to run businesses. "We aim to please" used to be a common motto for businesses. How many sales have they already lost to this thread? If I'm being unreasonable because it was only $3, why are they being reasonable when it's under $10 for them?
























_Modified by 84QuantumTDWagon at 1:51 AM 6-22-2003_


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

Wow, would you look at this...Under $20 to the public. I wonder how much it would cost a business to order one...
http://www.eurowebparts.com/it...24GF5


----------



## Kevbelz (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

Again, I say:
There is nothing illegal about an Ebayer not delivering an item that they successfully sold at auction. 
1)It sucks,
2)It's bad business, You'll never buy from them again,
3)Maybe someone else will also never buy from them because of your experience,
(I actually chose to by my new discs and pads, front and back, from Impex instead because of this thread, and saved about $10, THANKS!)
But all you can do is leave negative feedback and move on. Good luck with your issues.


----------



## chengavw (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (Kevbelz)*

its sad that this thread is still going.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (chengavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chengavw* »_its sad that this thread is still going.

On the contrary.....this thread should keep going until every member of the Vortex has a chance to see it. After all, this is not a place to hang out and make fun of peoples' cars that you don't approve of, but instead a resource for people who want to find out about VW's and Audi's, parts that are available to them, and most importantly the quality of the vendors that are selling parts to the VW community. In this case, a vendor is turning out to be not that reputable......there is plenty of that elsewhere, and members of Vortex should be aware so that they can choose to spend their hard earned cash with someone who actually values their business. If you don't like knowing about companies you may buy from, them maybe you should cruise on over to the Mk4 forum and join the nightly comedy act...









Sean


_Modified by EuroStyle at 12:04 AM 6-24-2003_


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

that an interesting theory, but i highly doubt that one person, who is apparently refusing to call them to try and smooth things out with their shop, is going to alter the way 98% of the people who replied to your post think, which incidently had nothing but positive stuff to say about the place. sometimes you have to just swallow your pride and take it. call them up and try to make amends. it would definately be the more professional route in taking to make yourself happy in the longrun. i have dealt with them for the last 2 years, which i am absolutely certain that they are so into into customer satisfaction and professionalism that the would gladly try to meet some happy-medium with you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

I did call and was abruptly "disconnected" once the situation was explained. I have not tried back as of yet.


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (84QuantumTDWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84QuantumTDWagon* »_I did call and was abruptly "disconnected" once the situation was explained. I have not tried back as of yet.

try again. they are seriously good people and dont deserve to have potential customers thinking negatively about them. one visit to their shop and you would know how serious they are about what they do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

I'm not debating their dealing with others. I am relaying my experiences. I can't comment on others' dealings with them.


----------



## Wolf's 'Berg (Oct 19, 2002)

2 purchases and 2 transactions later, couldn't be happier. Everyone I have talked to has had good experiences with these people. Mistakes were made, but I think you could have gotten a better resolution by using your time to call and talk to management than you did by venting online. 
Give them another call, be reasonable, and I would be willing to bet that a reputable business as this will be willing to work something out. 
Personally, I would have let it go at the double your money back point.


----------



## DevX (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (Wolf's 'Berg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To ECS
I just bought the Stage 1 with the 2 peice rotor. Bought it online and had it here in no time.
Also Tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He's been dealing with my almost constant nagging questions the past few days. 
When I visit the shop this summer I am going to have to buy him a


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Bad Customer Service at ECS???? (EuroStyle)*

Bumping this up for those that asked about getting into a GB with these people...

Sean


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (84QuantumTDWagon)*

I have my own shop and deal with suppliers all the time and they often mess up, it drives me nuts and cost me a fortune.
You are owed a cable for the money you bid, they should get you a cable regardless of what it will cost them. At least our suppliers will make a bad situation right, all be it I've usually already lost out.
I think this is exactly the right place to voice your annoyance, they should have replied.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubs)*

Thanks for the vote of confidence there. I really only wanted a cable. That's it. That's what I paid for and that's all I ever asked for. I'm a very hard person to deal with because I hold people to what they promise? Jeez, if I screw up and try to weasel out of it, I expect bad things to be said about me. All it would have taken was "Oops, we screwed up, we'll have to order another cable if that's OK. Sorry about that. Please let us know how we can fix the problem." Isn't that easy?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (84QuantumTDWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84QuantumTDWagon* »_Thanks for the vote of confidence there. I really only wanted a cable. That's it. That's what I paid for and that's all I ever asked for. I'm a very hard person to deal with because I hold people to what they promise? Jeez, if I screw up and try to weasel out of it, I expect bad things to be said about me. All it would have taken was "Oops, we screwed up, we'll have to order another cable if that's OK. Sorry about that. Please let us know how we can fix the problem." Isn't that easy?

84 Quantum
We have already discussed this multiple time but obviously you cannot let it rest.
Let me quickly run through it again:
-We mistakenly put on a clutch cable on ebay that we did not have, it was a honest mistake. I can only assume you have made mistakes also.
-You won the auction for $3 some dollars but of course we did not have a cable to send to you
-We *refunded* double what you won the auction for. (I think you refused to take the money back) You doubled your money by winning a auction

We screwed up & we refunded twice as much as you payed us. You have no grounds to complain of at all. 
You have no legitiment complaint
It was a ebay auction on old stock from our service department, a part that is not even listed on our site. 
Not at all related to the topic at hand


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom, I think ECS as a reputable business needs to bite the bullet and send him the clutch cable he bid on. He bid, won and paid for the item. If the item wasn't in stock then your shop shouldn't have listed it. An honest mistake but he should be taken care of. I can see how he is upset as I would be also if in the same situation.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_We have already discussed this multiple time but obviously you cannot let it rest.
Let me quickly run through it again:
-We mistakenly put on a clutch cable on ebay that we did not have, it was a honest mistake. I can only assume you have made mistakes also.
-You won the auction for $3 some dollars but of course we did not have a cable to send to you
-We *refunded* double what you won the auction for. (I think you refused to take the money back) You doubled your money by winning a auction

We screwed up & we refunded twice as much as you payed us. You have no grounds to complain of at all. 
You have no legitimate complaint
It was a ebay auction on old stock from our service department, a part that is not even listed on our site. 
Not at all related to the topic at hand


*Wrong* , if the $3 item was worth $100 to 84QuantumTDWagon you cheated him out of $100, i can see why he's not happy with the attitude you have, the bottom line is *you* made the mistake not him, *you* owe him a cable not $6, he can't buy another cable for $6, can he?

Why you don't just supply him a cable and stop ruining your reputation i don't know. You must know you've cheated him but you clearly think more of money than your customers, try putting yourself in your customer position, greed is so ugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
PS, maybe you shouldn't have replied, you just validated any complaints about your companys attitude







.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ('89gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *'89gli* »_Tom, I think ECS as a reputable business needs to bite the bullet and send him the clutch cable he bid on. He bid, won and paid for the item. If the item wasn't in stock then your shop shouldn't have listed it. An honest mistake but he should be taken care of. I can see how he is upset as I would be also if in the same situation.


And I might, just IM'd him to refresh my memory on the cable. I am personally going to go look for it upstairs & see if I can find it. The few ebay auctions that we do are run through another division so technically it's not even a ECS problem. But I disagree that giving full refunds isn't a way of taking care of this problem.


_Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom at 7:27 AM 10-2-2003_


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for the support guys, Tom has IM'd me and we will work something out. I can't believe he's a jerk or there wouldn't be so many people posting support for him and ECS. I'll update everyone as events unfold, but I think things will work out fine.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom "The few ebay auctions that we do are run through another division so technically it's not even a ECS problem. But I disagree that giving full refunds isn't a way of taking care of this problem."
As somebody who works in retail, I know there are more than one way to run a business. Some places will bend over backwards (Like Home Depot, where I currently work) to provide excellent customer service, even if its at a loss of profit. Those customers will come back and buy stuff again because they are pleased with how a problem is resolved. The essence of good customer service is in how problems are resolved and helping people who dont know what they are doing. Sending a few parts for a simple order in a timely manner is not good customer service- that is average customer service. Would you say the shopping market has good customer service when you go in and buy stuff, dont ask any questions and make it through checkout in a timely manner? No, that is what you expect. Average customer service.
Good customer service fixing the problem when it arises, rather than negating any chance of a repeat customer. It takes money to provide customer service- you write things off, you give stuff away, you waste time of a few cents...but it makes much more money. If you want to provide good customer service, you ask "How can I resolve this issue?" You kiss ass. Its what you have to do. I have had innumerable elderly people on the verge of yelling at me becuase the light bulb said $.99 on the sign but its ringing up at $1.05. So even though HD has ended a sale, or their buying price has increased, or any other legitimate reason for the price of light bulbs going up I still am required by the standards of good customer service to sell the item at the reduced price. 
Another, larger dollar amount example. THe owner of the local parts shop I buy stuff from (www.gprparts.com Check it out- they do good work) had a similar experience at Home Depot. He went in to price some shelving- it was priced at $30, without any indication of being on sale. He came back two days later with a truck to buy 10 of them- the price had risen to $38. He asked a assistant manager to reduce to what it was before- the ASM had absolutely no obligation to do so. We dont provide rain checks when we are out, it was priced properly, etc. The manager refused...another day he came back and tried to buy an air conditioner- the only one left was a floor model. Somehow (Im not exactly sure how) the A/C unit was sold to somebody else "right out from under me" as my guy said. So he asked the ASM to check stock at another home depot 25 minutes away, and he refused (because he hates the people at that store...but you can do it on a computer, so I dont know why). 
So what does all that matter? They lost a sale that they would have taken a loss on and they sold the A/C unit either way? Well, my guy was so pissed off that he vowed to never buy from home depot again. ANd that includes all the the materials for the $20,000 (yes, twenty thousand dollars) remodel he is doing on his house. He is paying more to avoid Home Depot...
Customer service = kissing ass.
So thats my opinion on the subject.
And that comment about the ebay sellers not being under your control making it not your problem is total BS. If they carry *your* name, they are *your* problem. Thats like VW saying "we outsourced those coil packs, so we dont really need to replace them"


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (A2RicedGTI)*

The last time I went to ECS (not sure why I went back) I was asked "Are you a good customer?" And that was going to be the factor on if they would help me out or not... My response "What do you consider a good customer?" That question was never answered.
I understand the guy with really deep pockets is going to get better service at ECS as with most places, but don't feed me the attitude. Let's see... Should I tell everyone that I got "great service"? I think not.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (watsupdu)*

Tom has offered to send me a cable. As far as I'm concerned, my business with them will be done, and with a satisfactory outcome (albeit very late and arduous). Judge them for yourselves and I hope you take into account all that you have heard here, good and bad. That's part of what the forum is for. Kinda funny they are the ones sponsoring this particular forum, though.
So until I have cause again to rant and rave, I'll be signing off.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

Cable arrived via UPS today. That concludes my business with ECS. Take from this what you will.


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (84QuantumTDWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84QuantumTDWagon* »_Cable arrived via UPS today. That concludes my business with ECS. Take from this what you will.

then drop it already. one dude complaining while 50 are appraising.............i will take it for what it is.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

You know, when you put it like that, it just makes me think I was all wrong. I mean, if other people had a good business deal with this company, there's NO WAY they could have done something wrong. Thanks, "dude".


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (84QuantumTDWagon)*

Seems ECS wanted to make you happier then need be. ECS was not out of line. They made it clear there stock was not what they thought it was and the cable you bid on was NLA. The $3 cable was not in stock as they thought hence not available at the advertised price. They MORE then made good on it by refunding you more then what you paid for it. Why should they have to spend thier money because of a stock Error? They shouldnt........As far as im concerned you are just butt hurt you didnt score your dirt cheap cable as you hoped. Then you piss and moan on the Tex. ECS realizing what a sniffling baby you are instead of risk a tarnished EBAY rating via you.....they spend he cash to wash their hands of you. 
I would have held out for the long haul if i was them and let you cry all you want. It's cheap skate cry babbies like you that make the automotive world stressfull, and not as fun and easy as it can be. For the sake of bad Karma i hope that cable isnt worth a crap.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Final time: You sell an item, you deliver the item. End of discussion. Why should they have to pay for a stock error? Because THEY made the error. And why would you want to wish me bad luck when all I did was stand up for what I thought was right?
I'm sorry to hear that you think me a sniffling baby. Why you would have to make a personal attack on someone who has done no harm to you is beyond me. I never said that ECS treated anyone else poorly. I relayed my experiences. If you feel that is something that warrants a flame on this forum, sorry for you.


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Agree...
Nothing but good things to say about ECS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would definitely get in on any group buys or specials that they have going on without any concerns. No one should let a minority sway them into thinking otherwise.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (kptaylor)*

I don't think anyone suggested they make a habit of it.
I think if it was you that felt you have been treated poorly you'd be grateful for the few that stand behind you. 
Nearly all complaints about a company are in the minority but that doesn't make it any less justified. 
A good customer service is consistent to all customers not good to some and crap to others.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_Seems ECS wanted to make you happier then need be. ECS was not out of line. They made it clear there stock was not what they thought it was and the cable you bid on was NLA. The $3 cable was not in stock as they thought hence not available at the advertised price. They MORE then made good on it by refunding you more then what you paid for it. Why should they have to spend thier money because of a stock Error? They shouldnt........As far as im concerned you are just butt hurt you didnt score your dirt cheap cable as you hoped. Then you piss and moan on the Tex. ECS realizing what a sniffling baby you are instead of risk a tarnished EBAY rating via you.....they spend he cash to wash their hands of you. 
I would have held out for the long haul if i was them and let you cry all you want. It's cheap skate cry babbies like you that make the automotive world stressfull, and not as fun and easy as it can be. For the sake of bad Karma i hope that cable isnt worth a crap.

Well you can tell how you would have reacted if it was you, you go off at a guy who's done nothing to you at all, you would have had a fit if you were in his position, I'd love to be there when you next get poor service. 
BTW bad karma always backfires







.


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubs)*

plus on top of all this, most common people would have the descency to contact the business they are having problems with, no matter how many times it takes to reach them and settle the arguement to reach some sort of conclusion on the deal rather than take the time to badmouth the company on a forum where a great percentage of their business comes from. this isnt a huge multi-million dollar business that doesnt give two squirts about screwing customers. this is a family owned business who is into their automobile repair/parts sales as much as any you will find on this site. they are constantly getting the latest items available for our cars, pushing testing grounds on new never before done projects, and making customer service their number one priority while doing it. i think they deserve a phone call to settly your little quiff rather than badmouthing them on a huge website and causing them to lose thousands of potential customers. i think the fact that they have sat back and not chose to argue with you throughout this bicker says alot about them. take a look at how many people have looked at this thread and now look at how many customers you might have potentially affected over a friggin cable. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (Steev-1)*

Wow, I guess I never realised how many people think that not living up to a deal is the American way. I guess if you think that your good deeds can be used as justification for your bad ones (or mistakes), then you would find me at fault in this situation. I never said anything about ECS that didn't involve my dealings with them. I never said they sucked. I never said they were a bad company. I said that their handling of MY situation was not acceptable to me, and I told people what happened. I never forced them to put items on Ebay. I didn't tell them to list items they no longer had on hand. And I did contact the company and was not met with anything but hostility. And if this isn't the place for posting about businesses dealing with VW parts and service, what is? And please read the first post in this thread. I didn't start it.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (84QuantumTDWagon)*

Great. Everything was resolved and good or bad, we all know how everyone feels. Can we get rid of this thread now please??


----------

